
Ask HN: How to Uniquely Identify a Person? - madeuptempacct
Let&#x27;s say I want to create data for every single person in the US, but I want to give that person (and that person only) the ability to delete their own data.<p>Is such a thing possible? Or is the best approximation forcing people to register with a phone number and pretend that it&#x27;s an ID like everyone else?
======
auslegung
Would a UUID work? Databases use a unique ID to identify data, but I’m not
sure why you’re asking so maybe your issue is more complicated than I
understand?

~~~
madeuptempacct
I could make a GUID, but it doesn't do me any good. My goal is for a person to
be able to come to my site, and find the record for "Bob Smith, born in 1978",
which was automatically generated.

Then, "Bob Smith" would have to prove he is Bob Smith (without me asking for a
driver's license or passport, preferably automatically). Once Bob Smith proves
he is Bob Smith, he would be able to delete or modify his data on my site.

Basically, I want the user to have the capability to opt out or make
adjustments, but I don't want random people opting out other random people.

~~~
m1573rp34130dy
...I still have the remnants of an RFID device in my left love handle... its
now a cyst about an inch in diameter... authentication is a big elephant to
eat... lets start from here...

1]- something you know ....e.g a psword or passwd , hash, modulus

2]- something you have ...rfid tag, keyfob

3]- something you are ... biometrics

 _and the ball is served_ [P ' TING ]

...lets look in the mirror

    
    
        something you dont know, something you dont have, something you are not...

------
dredmorbius
What are the standards for identity elsewhere?

How do you plan on verifying these?

What is the value in the data? Risk?

